# Tree stump



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

What can be used to "kill" a tree stump? I cut down an Ash tree in the front yard and it's going to be dificult to remove or grind the stump.
Is there a Chemical that couls be Injectied (or poured in drilled hols) to kill it.

The stump keeps sprouting new growth and i'm having to use a shovel ot remove it 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Drawknife (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes there is a product, that I think is call Stump Remover that should be available at most garden centers. All you do is drill holes in the stump pour in the chemical, the fill each hole with water. The about 1 month or more you should be able to start removing the stump.

The other option is to burn it out with either the Stump Removal product by filling the holes with kerosene (instead of water). Let it sit for a few weeks then pour kerosene on the stump and light.

The other option is to use charcoal to burn out. By digging a small ditch around the stump. Then put charcoal on the stump and around the ditch and light. 

I guess you could also rent a stump grinder from a rental place for about 50-75 bucks and grind it out.

HTH


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

*burning*

Burning's not a option.......... I'm in the "city" if you want to call it that........ Don't really wanna deal with the mess of grinding it as it's literally next to the sidewalk...........


----------

